# A Beary Good Weekend



## markeli (Jul 25, 2009)

Last weekend we went to the cabin to get some logs for my wifes chainsaw carving and quite a Beary Good Time. As we pulled up the drive to the cabin I saw DWR had set up a bear trap next to the cabin and it was tripped. About then we saw another bear come around the cabin. The phone number for the DWR Conservation Officer was on the counter in the cabin and we had a very angry mother bear with her cub in the trap between us and the phone number. After watching momma bear for awhile she moved up the hill a little way and we scrambled in to the cabinand called Brad with DWR, he said he had just checked the trap about an hour and a half before we called and it was empty. He said he was in Price and would be right up to get them. We watched the bears and took pictures while we waited. When Brad showed up with his boss we stup another trap and trapped momma bear. She was the same bear he had trapped two years ago and relocated. The whole time we are trapping momma there was another bear skirting the area up the hill from us brad and his boss put the cub in the same trap with mom and baited up the other trap. Brad never did see the other bear and thought we were seeing things. He said if we caught another one he would come get it to (haha). At 6:00 am the next morning It sounded like someone was trying to knock down the cabin, yes we had another bear. I called Brad with DWR and he laughed and said he would be back that afternoon after he relocated the ones from last night. he showed up about 5:00 pm and tagged and radio collered the todays bear. They have relocated six bears from our place in the last two weeks. 

Sorry about the long post and I hope the pics show up so you can see them. 

markeli Sorry the pics won't post


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So where is your cabin? Nice story!


----------



## markeli (Jul 25, 2009)

The cabin is off hiway 191 between helper and duchesne.

I wish the pics would post on this forum. They did post on bigfishtackle.com
utah fishing forum in off topic forum


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I assumed you were probably talking up Indian Canyon when you said that they had to go back to Price and that there were that many bears. I had a reunion at Avintaquin and they didn't allow tents because of bears. You must be somewhere over by Argyle, thanks for the story. I just found the story over there with the pics, those are cool. Here is a link.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/...i?post=524448;forum_view=forum_view_collapsed


----------



## markeli (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes it is up argyle not to far from camp timber lane.

markeli

ps thanks for posting the link to the pics


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

That _was_ a good story. Despite half a lifetime spent in the woods, I've still never accidentally run across a Utah bear in the wild. It sounds like you've got an infestation of the furry beasts hanging around your cabin.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome ! I love bears.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Petersen said:


> That _was_ a good story. Despite half a lifetime spent in the woods, I've still never accidentally run across a Utah bear in the wild. It sounds like you've got an infestation of the furry beasts hanging around your cabin.


I still cant believe you haven't seen a bear. :wink: I still haven't seen a rattler. I've tried.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am just glad to hear a story about bears where they don't end up killed!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

thats great! Do they ever do any damage to your place?


----------



## markeli (Jul 25, 2009)

they busted up the barbque a couple of time and ripped out some window screens and crapped on the deck.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

markeli said:


> crapped on the deck.


Now it's a poop deck! :lol:


----------

